# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي > فلسطين في القلب >  تصاعد حدة التوتر بعد هجمات الأمس واسرائيل تتوعد

## هدوء عاصف

*تصاعد حدة التوتر بعد هجمات الأمس واسرائيل تتوعد


تتصاعد  حدة التوتر في المنطقة في أعقاب الهجوم الذي نفذته مجموعة مسلحين يوم أمس  الخميس على حافلتين اسرائيليتين والذي أعقبه اشتباك مع قوات من الجيش أسفر  عن مقتل ستة اسرائيليين وإصابة نحو 40 بجروح، وقد قام المسلحون بتنفيذ  الهجوم عبر الحدود الاسرائيلية المصرية متسللين من سيناء، ونفذوا الهجوم  بالقنابل والصواريخ وأطلقوا النار على ركاب الحافلتين وسيارات الجيش وسيارات خصوصية على الطريق بين بئر السبع وايلات جنوبي اسرائيل.

هذا  وقد ردت اسرائيل على العملية بقصف مواقع في غزة أسفرت عن سقوط عدد من  الشهداء زاعمة – وبحسب وزير الدفاع ايهود باراك – أن أفراد الخلية تسللوا  من غزة الى سيناء ومن ثم اجتازوا الحدود الاسرائيلية ونفذوا العملية، وقالت  اسرائيل أنها ضربت مواقع "المخربين" وهددت برد عنيف على مثل هذه العمليات  الموجهة ضد أهداف اسرائيلية.

من جانبهم رد الفلسطينيون على القصف  الاسرائيلي بإطلاق صواريخ "جراد" وعلى بلدة أشدود مالا أدى الى إصابة نحو  10 اسرائيليين بجروح، وصفت جروح اثنين منهم بالخطيرة.

من جهة أخرى  وردا على العملية منعت اسرائيل أعدادا كبيرة من المسلمين من الصلاة في  المسجد الأقصى، حيث نصبت الحواجز أمام المصلين القادمين من مناطق السلطة  الفلسطينية، والعرب من داخل الخط الأخضر الذين هم دون سن الخمسين وهذه  المرة الأولى منذ سنوات تمنع فيها السلطات الاسرائيلية وصول المصلين من عرب  الداخل الى المسجد الأقصى خاصة أن اليوم  هو الجمعة الثالثة من رمضان،  ورغم ذلك فقد وصل عدد المصلين في الأقصى الى نحو 100 ألف مصلي.*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

خليهم يشعروا شوي بمعاناه الفلسطينين ..
حسبي الله عليهم

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

حسبي الله عليها .. بشو بتتوعد ؟؟
اعلى ما بخيلها تركبه  :Eh S(5): 

يسلمو هدوء على الخبر وكمان الصور

----------


## طوق الياسمين

والله فرحني هالخبر حيو رجال العز  :Smile:

----------

